# ***MMA FORUM - GRAPHICS SECTION - Request Template***



## NikosCC

*Here is a template you need to follow for your requests. If you don't, your request will simply be ignored.*

You can copy and paste and change the bits that you want.


*TEMPLATE*


Hey, my last request was March 22nd, 2008 and it was:

http://www.mmaforum.com/someonedoasigforme


*The Request*:

I want a sick Wanderlei Silva banner please!


*Pics*:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


*Title*: The Axe Murderer


*Sub-Text*: "Always My Champion"


*More Sub-Text*: NCC


*Colors*: Maroon, Black, White, etc.


*Size*: 400 x 200


*Avatar?*: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------

